# MCU - Mitchell Communication Group



## Fab (4 September 2006)

Hi,

I am starting to keep an eye on this stock after reading some very bullish reports about it. I would be interested to hear from people who have been following this stock for a while what their opinion is.

Cheers


----------



## Lert (8 December 2006)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*

I see emitch suddenly up 6%.. anyone know whats going on ??


----------



## LifeisShort (8 December 2006)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*

Excellent growth stock being in the internet advertising area but quite expensive at these levels. Definitely one to watch and perhaps buying opportunities on weaknesses?


----------



## Lert (15 December 2006)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*

SP jumped about 13% in early trade.. now in trading halt pending announcement..


----------



## Fab (16 December 2006)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*



			
				LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Excellent growth stock being in the internet advertising area but quite expensive at these levels. Definitely one to watch and perhaps buying opportunities on weaknesses?



I agree with that statement so I am waiting for the annoucement after the trading halt


----------



## iimamit (29 July 2007)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum. 

I hold this stock and am a great fan of the company's business Model. On friday 27 July 2007, there was a profit upgrade announced by the company which is a good sign of the recent merger yielding cost synergies. The company's strategy is to enter asia, especially China, India and others, which are nacent markets with young populations and increasing exposure towards internet marketing.  The focus on the core market of Australia and New Zealand continues. 

In light of the acquision of Mitchell's Communcations Group, the stock code at ASX has changed to MCU.

Please provide your views/updates on this stock.

Regards,
iimamit


----------



## Ken (19 September 2007)

Gday,

I think I have found a little ripper here for the next 12 month.  Target price potential gain to be 40% if we reach all time highs of $1.75.

Market Cap $305 million

52 week high $1.75
52 week low $.86


http://www.mitchells.com.au/documents/pdf/Merrill Lynch 20070418.pdf

htt://www.mitchells.com.au/documents/pdf/MCU.pdf

http://www.mitchells.com.au/page.php?page=44

Any thoughts? I picked some up today at $1.08 which seems fair value considering growth.

I have attached a pic of a chart. My plan is to accumulate below $1.10.


----------



## motorway (20 September 2007)

Ken

I have held this since .19 cents (when it was EMI)
(I added along the way and sold some)

It has been a great story
and a great example of riding a terrific trend...

But from the charts
this P&F chart and a daily bar chart.

There has been distribution going on

To my eyes it still looks weak

I still hold some.

Just My thoughts. 







> Any thoughts?




motorway


----------



## motorway (20 September 2007)

Still weakness?

Maybe just the share issues and placements?

It was a great growth stock...

motorway


----------



## Ken (20 September 2007)

Terrific charts.

I believe the placement could be the thing holding it back.

They issued shares at $1.09

This was in the Smart Investor magazine as their top stock for growth in 2008.

I have only picked up 3000 shares at current levels, if they head higher thats great, but if they head lower I am keen to double my holdings.

Resources/energy is hot at the moment.

Most other stuff is well off their highs still, but there are exceptions.


----------



## doctorj (8 December 2007)

*Re: EMI - Emitch Limited*



iimamit said:


> In light of the acquision of Mitchell's Communcations Group, the stock code at ASX has changed to MCU.




Changed by request from Emitech (ASX:EMI) to Mitchell Communication Group Ltd (ASX: MCU).

Thanks,
ASF


----------



## motorway (10 December 2007)

bump 

Already a thread on MCU

Price inability to fall back to any extent
contraction of volatility

Distribution has been meeting accumulation
one side is running out of gas

motorway


----------



## Timmy (10 December 2007)

Motorway has posted a more recent P & F chart of MCU here.

The chart is to illustrate some Wyckoff concepts, but for those with an interest in MCU (I don't, so despite my avatar this not a ramp  ) you may want to check it out.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (10 December 2007)

You guys may wish to take note of the merger speculation with STW.......this would be a major plus for Mitchell and a minus for STW, whose shares have already declined on the speculation........as an STW holder, I hope the rumours blow over


----------



## doctorj (10 December 2007)

Rainmaker2000 said:


> You guys may wish to take note of the merger speculation with STW



For those wondering, here's a link to a SMH article relating to the above : http://business.smh.com.au/were-talking-but-theres-no-deal-ad-moguls/20071205-1f71.html


----------

